# Baby Rats to Adopt in Phoenix Area



## RSong (Feb 17, 2016)

Litter of 14 will be 4 weeks old this Friday (5/20) 
Super cute babies...all black with white feet and bellies. 
Hoping to rehome them in same sex pairs. 
Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

